# Jigheads - Who buys online? Who makes their own?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Self explanatory really, I've seen an online seller who seems to be reasonably priced and I suspect they are home made. The hooks are susposedly name brand items and are packaged bulk in plastic bags.

I'm a little unsure as to the gauge of the hooks, but can easily ask, and am wondering how many of you buy your jighead online and what sort of discount to the usual $6+? for a pack of 5? do you get them for?

Considering these ones look homemade, judging by the slight imperfections in the finish of the lead, how many of you have started making your own?

I used to make my own sinkers as a kid so have no desire to make my own jigheads but am curious as to how many of you do.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I was once out on the Barcoo river chasing yellowbelly; we were all out of jigheads as i'de only packed half a dozen. A bent Longshank hook with a couple of split shts crimped on was crude but worked just as well. I've thought about moulding my own but buying all the gear, sourcing the lead and finding the time all defeated the purpose so i gave up. I do have a mate that makes huge ones for offshore (20+ Grams) I'll ask him about it, personally i dont see the point but im sure it's some peoples thing just like making rigs is to me.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Self explanatory really, I've seen an online seller who seems to be reasonably priced and I suspect they are home made. The hooks are susposedly name brand items and are packaged bulk in plastic bags.
> 
> I'm a little unsure as to the gauge of the hooks, but can easily ask, and am wondering how many of you buy your jighead online and what sort of discount to the usual $6+? for a pack of 5? do you get them for?
> 
> ...


i buy mine from a guy on ebay
he'll make any size and shape needed and paint them as well

dirt cheap too


----------



## jace89 (Apr 21, 2012)

anselmo said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Self explanatory really, I've seen an online seller who seems to be reasonably priced and I suspect they are home made. The hooks are susposedly name brand items and are packaged bulk in plastic bags.
> ...


Can you pm me his ebay link, im sick of being ripped off on jiggys


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I occasionally make my own viewtopic.php?f=10&t=39311&p=408604&hilit=jig+heads#p408604

Still prefer TT's for the local Snapper......or is it when I'm too lazy.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I haven't bought a jighead in years, apart from a new style to make a clone mould from.
Once you have the molds it is a very simple journey to making your own for very minimal costs.
Jig hooks are really cheap when you source them by the thousand, eg 3/0 Matzuo Sickle jig hooks are about $18 for 1000 online. Fishing with light lines (max 8kg) they do the job flawlessly and are the sharpest fine jig hook I have seen and have not broken one yet in 4 yrs.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Manga, Id be interested in how you go about making the mold, any tips???


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

mangajack said:


> I haven't bought a jighead in years, apart from a new style to make a clone mould from.
> Once you have the molds it is a very simple journey to making your own for very minimal costs.
> Jig hooks are really cheap when you source them by the thousand, eg 3/0 Matzuo Sickle jig hooks are about $18 for 1000 online. Fishing with light lines (max 8kg) they do the job flawlessly and are the sharpest fine jig hook I have seen and have not broken one yet in 4 yrs.


How do you go about cloning them?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bet mangajack has a dentist friend, they're good at making moulds!

Seriously though, have those of you who make your own ever considered selling them by directing akffers to you ebay auction? (properly promoted in the commercial section of course)


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I make my own bream hidden weights. 
Buy the hooks from the states of eBay, usually mustad 90deg jig hooks 100 for around $12 delivered. Then cut a 4mm x 4mm piece of lead sheet (the stuff they used to use for roofing), crease in the middle, dab araldyte then crimp onto hook.
Work great and about 15c a pop  no melting of lead required.
same principle as I did below just with lead sheet and araldyte.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=47994


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

One seller I've noticed is fishaholicjigheads. The brand of the hooks is shown as are some do the dimensions. I like the prices but am not familiar with those particular sizes so asked if they could include wire gauge on their listings in future.

I'm all stocked up at the moment but might this seller a go next time I need a few.


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

These are some that I poured this morning. I bought a few hundred hooks with intention to sell, but I obviously had forgotten what a pain they are to do!

Even though they cost me more because I bought so many hooks, I'm still happier because I'm not paying outrageous store prices!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I could probably search it myself, and will when I have time, but where do you source moulds?


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought mine from lurepartsonline.com and this bloke on ebay: http://myworld.ebay.com.au/recommit

I use HD hooks in mine, and the hook only just fits. When I have time I will modify the mould to suit since I really don't use small hooks anyway. This should make the clean up heaps easier and the whole process much simpler.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I buy most of my jigheads in store, due to staff discounts...but when I need to get a jig head of special calibre I hit fleeBay.










At $6.30 for a pack of 10 it's a steal, plus the bloke is local


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG! He's got more stock and in 3 new sizes!!! :shock: Going to get me some more 

Here's the link, *I have no association with this seller* - http://stores.ebay.com.au/GRANTS-LURES? ... 4340.l2563

Cheers!


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

usual disclaimer, no affiliation... just looks to be good value, 100 jigs, any size or style for $30 delivered.

Ebay....

Im still going to make my own....cause I can...... stubborn bastxrd....


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

The bloke I buy mine off must be importing those cotton lures for sure, bit exy on the postage. But the jig heads are awesome.

Those bulk buy ones look interesting, I wonder what hooks they are using as the ad does not specify :?


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

rino88 said:


> Those bulk buy ones look interesting, I wonder what hooks they are using as the ad does not specify :?


So....I asked him...Eagle Claws with S&J's for the heavy gauge...


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Then that's a good deal! :mrgreen:

Might have to place an order :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Bream size jig heads are dead easy to make. If you can make sinkers you can make jig heads. Do It molds are great.

I have recently tried to make some large jig heads for deep water work, 2oz, 3oz, and 4oz


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Do-it Molds have the best selection of jig molds on the market. Go thru that site then search for deals on the web for the model number. Half of my molds have come from Ebay and half them are second hand, not a thing wrong with them. $5 for a $40 mold suits me fine.

I prefer the darter style mold as my primary mold because it can take decent hook sizes for lighter weights.
In the #6 to #2 hook sizes I have opted for plain ball jig heads without keepers and use a spot of super glue, it is much better than the keepers and so easy to get the plastic sitting perfectly.

For creating a clone mold of a bought jig you need pourable RTV silicone two part. There is 3 products I have seen and used that handle lead heat well and they last very well. Simply create a mold box, pour the bottom half, add the jighead you wish to copy into the top surface a fraction over 1/2 seated into the RTV, and set in some key pins, let it cure. Then level off the top surface carefully to 1/2 the depth of the jighead you are copying, remove the keying pins, spray with release agent then pour the top half. Takes about a day to create a clone mold and costs about an hour of time and $10 for the RTV. 
Another good product for casting lead with is Plastibond, available in most hardware stores and will give you hundreds of good castings before replacing.

The main secret is to use good pure lead, not wheel weights or lead from batteries, these are alloys and not pure lead, they do not cast well. Roofers lead is easily sourced and not expensive when you look at the number of jigheads you can score from a kilo of sheet.


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a go at powder painting them. Easy enough to do. I'll find out tomorrow if the paint works or not!


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anybody got any ideas on how you would go about making your own snakeheads? I really like these however I want to make some heavier ones for fishing deeper water. I was thinking I could just get a suitable sinker and superglue a wire through with a loop on each end attached to a worm hook on the back but not sure what shape sinker would work best or whether the glue would be enough to hold the wire in place?


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anybody got any ideas on how you would go about making your own snakeheads? I really like these however I want to make some heavier ones for fishing deeper water. Would it be possible just to buy suitable heads and attached a weedless hook via split ring?


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

I definitely agree with the snakehead idea bundy. The ones I pour in my picture have a free floating hook on the back. I put a bit of skirt material and a soft plastic on them.

They are what I caught my two biggest snapper with, must be the extra movement in them that works. The ones I was using were only about an ounce, but it was only in 20m of water.

No wonder you want to make them yourself, $7.25 for 3!


----------

